# 1967 Stingray



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 12, 2021)

This is my 1967 Stingray as I got it and all cleaned up. It is a fantastic riding bike I know because I repaired it with my own 2 hands and I have actually rode the bike.  I love Stingray's and would be willing to answer any and all questions about it.


----------



## Vbushnell (Nov 12, 2021)

Very nice job.  Love the 67 style handlebars.   My favorite of all the handlebars.   If I was going build a super stingray made of my favorite parts from different years.  67 handlebars would be on the bike.  
along with 20” springer forks from the super deluxe.  36 spoke Bendix S2 back wheel.  High loop sissy bar.  52 T mag chainring.  63/64 headset bearing cones.   Krate/fastback style chain guard.  Fender less.  White grips.  White decals. Gripper slik style back tire.  65 standard smoothie seat.  69 frame to fit the chain ring.  Painted in either Flamboyant Lime.  Kool Orange.  Or Coppertone.    Rat trap pedals.  That would be my Super Sting Ray.


----------



## nick tures (Nov 12, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> This is my 1967 Stingray as I got it and all cleaned up. It is a fantastic riding bike I know because I repaired it with my own 2 hands and I have actually rode the bike.  I love Stingray's and would be willing to answer any and all questions about it.



wow that turned out good !!


----------



## vince72 (Nov 22, 2021)

How did you get the wheels to look that good?


----------



## mrg (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 23, 2021)

vince72 said:


> mrg said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 1516624
> ...



Yup,luckily it was latex.


----------

